# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Tư vấn nâng cấp máy tính để chơi game :(

## nguyenvinh16121993

e muốn nâng cấp máy tính để chơi game 3d bác nào pro chỉ giúp nâng cấp gì với đây là ảnh của e nó

----------

